# Need to cancel Worldmark by Wyndham Discovery Program



## Posh0682 (Sep 16, 2020)

Please help!!

Ok, so my husband and I got caught up in the time share scheme in order to get a free helicopter ride in Vegas a couple weeks ago. After going back to the hotel, we realized we signed up for a horrible deal, and we really can't afford it right now. I read the contract and followed the rules by sending a letter by mail to the rescission department in order to cancel my contract within the 5 day window. It was postmarked on day 4, certified mail, and now it was returned to me! It never made it to the destination.  It says that it is "not deliverable as addressed, unable to forward." The address on the envelope is exactly what was in my contract. I have no idea what to do now to get out of this.  Do I have any other options?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 16, 2020)

For clarification:  Is the "Discovery Program" you reference in the post title the "rental before buying" trial program?  That is, is this a program that does not involve a real-estate transaction and has no ongoing obligation for dues/maintenance fees?


----------



## uf_gator_87 (Sep 16, 2020)

This post, #9, has the same POBox but different digit in the zip code.  I wouldn't know what to recommend at this point.









						Within Recission period on Worldmark purchase
					

Need help,   Just want to verify everything gets done right I stupidly signed a contract yesterday (TX) so I have 5ish days left to cancel.   When I signed I opted for the tempting 0 down option, not realizing my 10 year average on travel is about the exact same as the purchase price for my...




					tugbbs.com
				




Maybe stick the envelope in another envelope, include a letter to show the postmarked date, certify it and mail it.  Can't hurt.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 16, 2020)

Agree with above, when I did a google search I came up with a different zip code (one digit different than that shown in the attachment photo)

P.O. Box 690189
Orlando FL 3286*9*-0189


----------



## Posh0682 (Sep 16, 2020)

rhonda said:


> For clarification:  Is the "Discovery Program" you reference in the post title the "rental before buying" trial program?  That is, is this a program that does not involve a real-estate transaction and has no ongoing obligation for dues/maintenance fees?


Yes, it is a 2 year trial program. 1 time purchase price and no ongoing fees or maintenance.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2020)

You didn't buy anything to rescind. Sorry you bought something you don't feel able to afford, but really, people do that all the time. That helicopter ride wasn't 'free' after all, so chock it up to 'experience'.

Jim


----------



## Posh0682 (Sep 16, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Agree with above, when I did a google search I came up with a different zip code (one digit different than that shown in the attachment photo)
> 
> P.O. Box 690189
> Orlando FL 3286*9*-0189



Thats the original zip code I wrote but the post office corrected it to 8.


rhonda said:


> Agree with above, when I did a google search I came up with a different zip code (one digit different than that shown in the attachment photo)
> 
> P.O. Box 690189
> Orlando FL 3286*9*-0189



I originally wrote 32689, the post office corrected it to 32868.


----------



## presley (Sep 16, 2020)

I would just put that envelope into another envelope and send the whole thing again. They will be able to see that you send in the 5 day window. I don't know if they will process it, but it looks reasonable to me.

As far as what the others are saying that you didn't buy anything to rescind, I don't know anything about that or what you bought. It looks like they gave you an out since you have instructions on how to cancel the purchase. If it's not something that you can cancel (you didn't buy a timeshare, only a vacation), you probably will just be out the money, but I am not familiar with why they would sell you a vacation and give you instructions on how to cancel it if you can't cancel it.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 16, 2020)

Posh0682 said:


> Please help!!
> 
> Ok, so my husband and I got caught up in the time share scheme in order to get a free helicopter ride in Vegas a couple weeks ago. After going back to the hotel, we realized we signed up for a horrible deal, and we really can't afford it right now. I read the contract and followed the rules by sending a letter by mail to the rescission department in order to cancel my contract within the 5 day window. It was postmarked on day 4, certified mail, and now it was returned to me! It never made it to the destination.  It says that it is "not deliverable as addressed, unable to forward." The address on the envelope is exactly what was in my contract. I have no idea what to do now to get out of this.  Do I have any other options?


@Grammarhero


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 16, 2020)

dgalati said:


> @Grammarhero


You may want to send an email to rescissions.wvr@wyn.com and explain the situation.  I attached two Wyndham rescission instructions or tried to.

Nice to know that the PO Box in Orlando still being used as a Wyndham rescission address.

Even if you can’t rescind, you simply overpaid by 100 percent.  Wyndham points are $6/1k, but the discovery program is $12/1k.

mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 16, 2020)

@ecwinch 
P.O. Box 690189
Orlando FL 3286*9*-0189 may still be a correct Wyndham rescission address, apparently.


----------



## Posh0682 (Sep 16, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> You may want to send an email to rescissions.wvr@wyn.com and explain the situation.  I attached two Wyndham rescission instructions or tried to.
> 
> Nice to know that the PO Box in Orlando still being used as a Wyndham rescission address.
> 
> ...


I would save $2000 for 12,000 credits.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 16, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> You may want to send an email to rescissions.wvr@wyn.com and explain the situation.  I attached two Wyndham rescission instructions or tried to.
> 
> Nice to know that the PO Box in Orlando still being used as a Wyndham rescission address.
> 
> ...


 Note, that this post is NOT about rescinding Wyndham Points, but Worldmark credits.  Two different systems and two different costs.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 16, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> @ecwinch
> P.O. Box 690189
> Orlando FL 3286*9*-0189 may still be a correct Wyndham rescission address, apparently.


Worldmark Resort credits not Wyndham points.


----------



## Posh0682 (Sep 16, 2020)

presley said:


> I would just put that envelope into another envelope and send the whole thing again. They will be able to see that you send in the 5 day window. I don't know if they will process it, but it looks reasonable to me.
> 
> As far as what the others are saying that you didn't buy anything to rescind, I don't know anything about that or what you bought. It looks like they gave you an out since you have instructions on how to cancel the purchase. If it's not something that you can cancel (you didn't buy a timeshare, only a vacation), you probably will just be out the money, but I am not familiar with why they would sell you a vacation and give you instructions on how to cancel it if you can't cancel it.


That's what I ended up doing, mailing the original unsealed envelope again.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Posh0682 (Sep 29, 2020)

Just a follow up with this post....

I re-sent the original, postmarked, unopened letter to the correct address. It arrived way past the 5 day deadline but they still honored my cancellation request and refunded me my down payment.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Rubeasta (Jan 12, 2021)

Posh0682 said:


> Just a follow up with this post....
> 
> I re-sent the original, postmarked, unopened letter to the correct address. It arrived way past the 5 day deadline but they still honored my cancellation request and refunded me my down payment.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!



Hello! Can you confirm the corrected address you sent to? I sent my rescission letter to P.O. Box 690189 Orlando, Florida 32869-0189. Was your experience cancelling smooth after correcting and resending letter? I've tried contacting someone at corporate but no luck. Sent mine in within the 5 days, sent on day 3.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 12, 2021)

Rubeasta said:


> Hello! Can you confirm the corrected address you sent to? I sent my rescission letter to P.O. Box 690189 Orlando, Florida 32869-0189. Was your experience cancelling smooth after correcting and resending letter? I've tried contacting someone at corporate but no luck. Sent mine in within the 5 days, sent on day 3.





Keep in mind that they do not need to update you on your rescission status, HOWEVER, they do need to act on it.  It may take as long as 45 days.

Assuming you sent the letter Certified Mail then you can take your receipt and input the tracking number;  that will confirm if in fact if it was delivered to the address which you had it addressed to......

Do think about becoming a member of TUG.  Go up to the blue bar and click on "Support TUG".   




.


----------



## Rubeasta (Jan 13, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Keep in mind that they do not need to update you on your rescission status, HOWEVER, they do need to act on it.  It may take as long as 45 days.
> 
> Assuming you sent the letter Certified Mail then you can take your receipt and input the tracking number;  that will confirm if in fact if it was delivered to the address which you had it addressed to......
> 
> ...



Yes, I've received confirmations the letter was delivered and signed for, do I just assume after the 45 days the contract has been completely rescinded? I will make sure to keep all record of my documentation.  Would you say it's worth the effort to email the Rescission department? I found an email on this forum I have also spoken to QA at the sales office I originally purchased the timeshare. He provided me with his email and instructed me to also email him cancellation , which I have done along with the written correspondence that was mailed.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 13, 2021)

Posh0682 said:


> Thats the original zip code I wrote but the post office corrected it to 8.
> 
> I originally wrote 32689, the post office corrected it to 32868.



On a couple of occasions when the PO has tried to do this to me I have insisted they leave it the way I addressed the letter.  Both times it got deliverd just fine...

George


----------

